# Scored Thursday



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 4, 2016)

I went out Thursday with the kayak since the high was nearly 80. We did extremely well. The bite never really slowed down. Fished from 0830 to 1500.  Reds were on fire. This was the only pic that would upload for some reason.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 4, 2016)

got them


----------



## jocko755 (Dec 5, 2016)

80 degrees and fishing in shorts in december and catching reds,  priceless.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 5, 2016)

Go!


----------



## bnz (Dec 6, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 13, 2016)

I've got to go get me some!


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 13, 2016)

Apex Predator said:


> I've got to go get me some!



Lets go!


----------



## ROAM (Dec 13, 2016)

thats awesome. i guess if it aint good for bird hunting, you can always go fishing!


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 13, 2016)

ROAM said:


> thats awesome. i guess if it aint good for bird hunting, you can always go fishing!



This area had a ton  Of ducks too... thinking about trying again.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 13, 2016)

You like that kayak?  Considering getting me and my son one each.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 13, 2016)

Dog Hunter said:


> You like that kayak?  Considering getting me and my son one each.



You're more than welcome to try it out! We are both in Bulloch


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 13, 2016)

sounds good.  Thanks.  We get two, we may have to try and plan a trip.


----------



## Peanut31546 (Dec 13, 2016)

Good catch. What county ere you fishing?


----------

